# Classic issue......Lined shot glass and shot timings.....



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

So to get better more consistent espresso i bought one of these today http://www.myespresso.co.uk/shopimages/products/extras/shotglas.jpg from a local shop it £3.20 but no P&P. Anyway got home decided to try it and its doesnt really fit under the dual spout standard gaggia portafilter........ Stupid question is a single espresso 1fl.oz? or is that a double?

So i think i may have gone a bit wrong this shot glass should use 8g of coffee in basket and take 25 seconds to pour?

Hmm just tried an ESE and 14 seconds to fill the 1 fl.oz glass from 7g ESE pack


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

A single is 1oz, a double is 2oz. A single should take less time than a double to extract. I read 16sec somewhere but I'm not sure about this. Most people here prefer to do double shots.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks I think i have been doing singles instead of doubles think another shot glass required.......


----------



## peche (Dec 2, 2012)

Alternatively you can use a set of digital scales to weigh the brewed coffee instead (1g = 1ml). It's pretty tough to be spot on with shot glasses whereas scales make it easy!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

HDAV said:


> Thanks I think i have been doing singles instead of doubles think another shot glass required.......


You may find that with those glasses it's 1oz to the line but 2oz to the rim.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Timing shouldn't matter for pods because you'll probably have to go to using all the pressurised insert for the pf because the pod won't provide sufficient back pressure. Just a guess?

Using all the pressurised stuff means shot timing isn't the same as non pressurised, SCG do a good video on this on YouTube I think it's called "dialling in shots with a pressurised pf" or something along those lines


----------

